# Quantz Lake Canada !!



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm heading up there Wed on a fly-in trip !!! Has anyone else been there before ??? I can't wait this will be my first fly in trip anywhere ! I will be going with my uncle and 2 friends of his . This place is so remote we will be the only folks there in this lake . 
I will post pics and vids later


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

What area of Canada??? Near Wawa, Thunder Bay, Nakina, Sudbury, North Bay???

Whatever, enjoy the experience. Step outside on a clear night and see how many millions of stars are really out there. Enjoy the sound of the loons and the wildlife in the area. Go in expecting to have to work for them, and then if the condition is producing, you'll be pleasantly surprised.

Try some topwater. It is the most exciting way to fish, especially if your lake has smallmouth. If not, the Northerns will oblige. Don't be afraid to throw BIG buzz baits, the results and blowups can be incredible. Pick us some South Bend Invisa-Leaders, they will enhance your results and experiences. Hopefully, the walleye will cooperate and you will enjoy fresh caught fish a time or three.

I'm envious!!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I found it, you will be flying out of Timmins, north of Sudbury and North Bay. Forget smallies, probably way too far north.

Suspect walleye and northern pike will occupy your attentions. Don't forget those big buzz baits and zara spooks.

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hope you have a great time, be sure to post a report when you get back. We've done many drive ins but never a fly in, I'd love to try that some time. Where are you flying out of? Can't be Timmons, that's way, way, too far away.
Good luck.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I look forward to a report. Always looking for a better lake in Canada.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

I have never been there but have flown out of Nakina for 20 yrs. You will enjoy every minute up there. No electric, TV's and maybe only a satellite phone. The fishing will be great and so will the fresh fish that you eat. Just thinking about it will be great. Enjoy it !!!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

We will be flying with HEARST AIR ! Thanks for the replies guys. I'm very excited about this trip , my uncle and cousin are flipping the bill the me on this trip (god bless them) I would have never been able to do this with there help ! Plus my wife's blessing in it also helps. 
I had issues with going on Vac for 10days and the family stays at home and not going anywhere this year !!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Stuhly said:


> We will be flying with HEARST AIR !


That's waaaayyy up there, on Highway 11. It is well west of Timmins, appearing to be due north of Chapleau. However Quantz Lake is just north of Timmins, so you will be flying east.

Should be an interesting trip.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

All packed up and ready for the 7:30 start time !! 4gig card is empty and ready for vids


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Stuhly said:


> All packed up and ready for the 7:30 start time !! 4gig card is empty and ready for vids


Godspeed!!!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Good luck Dave and have fun!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Dave......enjoy sir. 

Sorry I missed your call b4 you left.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Made it back from Quantz Lake


----------



## cwn175 (Aug 25, 2014)

How was your trip? We are considering booking a trip to Quantz next year. I would like yo hear about your experience!


----------

